# Update on Broken Foot



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I tried a person in town who rehabs parrots. She said no to pigeons simply because of the diseases they may carry. But she did make a suggestion. There appears to be someone in town who rehabs Canadian geese. Maybe he would take care of the pigeon if I can catch her. She unfortunately does not know the name of this person but says to contact animal control in town and see if they know the name of the person who rehabs the geese. I can only hope this person will help pigeons too otherwise I have no hope.

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good luck in catching the pigeon and finding the geese rehabber.


Reti


----------

